
How to Topple a Statue Using Science - Koshkin
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a32870657/remove-statue-science/
======
gotoeleven
I think it would be great if they just replaced all statues with holographic
projectors so it would be easy to change the statue to whatever the people
wanted at the moment. They could even use augmented reality glasses to make it
so you only see exactly the 'statue' that you want to see. I think it would
make public places more inclusive.

~~~
DenisM
I have to wonder what %% of statue-topping motivation is refusal to see those
objectionable artifacts vs. attempts to deny others their object of worship.

Already the activists demand that you state your (conformant) position or be
damned as <bad words> for your silence. I can imagine in your AR world there
will be activists demanding to see what's in your personal AR.

~~~
gotoeleven
The joke would be on them because I would set my statue AR glasses to
Spongebob.

------
jasonpeacock
Original Twitter thread with instructions from an Egyptologist:
[https://twitter.com/indyfromspace/status/1267271817439346689](https://twitter.com/indyfromspace/status/1267271817439346689)

------
hbogert
Populisticmechanics.com

------
Yetanfou
How to topple a statue using science, _for real_ :

Using the scientific method it has been noticed that the increased prevalence
of the divisive ideologies which follow the general path of critical theory
has led to less social cohesion, lower personal satisfaction, a dramatic
lowering of educational outcomes, an increase in the number of suicides and a
bevy of other negative outcomes. It is therefore concluded that critical
theory, the practice of deconstruction and the ideologies these have brought
forth need to be toppled from their pedestals in order to restore a semblance
of normalcy in the academic world and the affected communities. The longer
these ideologies are allowed to thrive and spread, the more damage there will
be done and the longer it will take to guide society back towards a path which
does not lead to chaos and dissolution.

------
DenisM
I have mixed feelings. On one hand the Taliban tearing down statues is a bad
thing, on the other hand the science part is intriguing.

Is there such a thing as "responsible statue-toppling recreational activity"?

~~~
derision
yes it's called interacting with your local government through the proper
channels to get the statue removed

------
jimbob123
This post is disgusting and should be removed. Encouraging destruction in
chaos is not democratic discourse.

~~~
happytoexplain
I find it hard to imagine that you'd sneer in "disgust" and accuse people of
"destruction" and "chaos" if they were knocking over a statue of somebody who
murdered your family. This accusation is extremely easy to make, and it's
always hypocritical on a long enough timeline.

~~~
nickthegreek
Favorite meme I've seen about the confederate statues goes like: "If someone
kidnapped your child and sold them, where would you want us to put a statue of
that person?"

~~~
gotoeleven
The one for Thomas Jefferson could be "if someone did more for the freedom and
prosperity of the world than anyone else ever, where would you like the
statue?"

~~~
Kednicma
"If". I would suggest, for freedom, that Abraham Lincoln did more to increase
freedom by directly emancipating millions of slaves; for prosperity, I'd
choose Albert Sabin, one of the vaccinators against polio. What, exactly, did
Jefferson do that is comparable?

~~~
gotoeleven
Wrote the declaration of independence and the US constitution, which created
the first government based on the concept of unalienable human rights and was
a great inspiration for later democracies.

~~~
scarface74
You mean the same constitution that allowed slavery and counted slaves as 3/5
of a person?

~~~
gotoeleven
I know this is a very tricky point so Ill use short words: people who have
done great things can also have done bad things.

~~~
scarface74
So yeah. It’s a great thing to create a “democracy” that was only democratic
for White Males. Even women didn’t have the right to vote. Let’s just gloss
over that. Why not? That’s what the entire US educational system does.

~~~
gotoeleven
Did you know martin luther king was a plagiarist and a philanderer in addition
to being a great civil rights leader? Should we bring down his statues?

~~~
scarface74
Even so are you really comparing that to _slavery_?

------
golf3
We must establish the new customs, new culture, new habits, new ideas of the
proletariat.

